# falken 512 vs falken 912 and stretching



## 97green machine (Sep 27, 2010)

just bought new wheels now looking for tires to put on them I'm stuck between falken ziex ze-512 and falken ziex ze-912. the wheels i have are 18x8 for fronts and 18x9.5 rears. i was told to get 215/40/18 for tire sizes but would need to stretch them. i heard a lot about how the 512s stretch easily and a lot but can't find much about the 912s stretching doesn't anyone have any input in what to get?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

What are you looking for? An extreme stretch look? 215/40 over a 8" wide wheel won't be stretched at all. On the 9.5 it will be ok. 912's don't stretch like the 512, but they still do...


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

im actually on the same debate on a 17x9.5, 215/45. I cant decide between the two.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

This is what a 225/40/18 on a 18x10 falken 912 looks like (my car) 

http://www.tyrestretch.com/albums/10_225_40_R18/10_225_40_R18_Falken_912.jpg 

http://www.tyrestretch.com/albums/10_225_40_R18/10_225_40_R18_Falken_912-2.jpg 



The 512's kind of sink in more at the sidewall area as opposed to the 912's just kind of gently curving up. I would personally ruin 452's over 912's any day... I've run all three..


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

thats good to know thanks.!


----------



## 97green machine (Sep 27, 2010)

i was thinking of possibly even doing 215/40/18 for the front but unsure if it would be good idea to do two different sizes between the front and rear. why would u run the 452s over both? and no I'm not looking for an extreme stretch just little bit of a stretch enough to notice its stretched pretty much like a sudddle stretch.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Because in general the 512 sucks as tire, the 912 is good but wears out fast, and I've had the best experience with the 452 out of all three models


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

I had 225-40-18 912's on 18x8 and I loved the gentle curve I had, But I didnt keep those wheels for long so I cant talk about tire wear but they gripped reallly well. I'm planning on another set for my AMG 18x8/9

BTW OP?-your spelling of subtle was the real stretch, wonder how long your brain was thinking about it before it spit out suddle lol


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

512s ALWAYS stretch better than anything for the simple fact that if you take the same exact tire size, one from a falken 512 and one from any other companies tires and measure the width of both, the 512 measures a smaller width than the other companies, always. That combined with the way a 512 is designed as far as the structure of the sidewall, when they're stretched on a wheel they inheritantly stretch better, and farther. Even between the 512 and the 912, when using the 512 compared to the 912 you will see better stretch with the 512... That is why everyone uses them


----------

